# U R B A N AQUASCAPING | 300L | Full set-up | LED Light for planted aquarium



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Hi there,







U R B A N AQUARIUM

The Bottom Kal-Kar

Rear Light Table - experiment


U R B A N AQUASCAPING
Inspiration - Ciudad Perdida

The New Hydor Ario 4 House

Rear Light Table with T5 21 Watt & More





Single Shut Image Movies

































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair"



The intimacy bowl



Crinum Calamistratum Pillars with the 'Pendulum Ball'




Thank you in advance
globali


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

This is interesting.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

wait...what...why?


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so confused but interested. Urban as in faux buildings and...?


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Whiskey. Foxtrot. Tango. This makes no sense to me.

I was thinking about "urban aquascaping" the other day, but I had something totally different in mind. I was thinking it might be cool to replicate the footings (or a base) from a bridge (like you might see spanning over a river or lake). Maybe make it out of concrete and wood. Probably a dumb idea, but makes more sense than coating a piece of drift wood with quartz.


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

Pretty cool idea, would like to see it in action.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I love that piece of driftwood. But why cover up such a great piece like that. I have never seen urban aquascaping before. I will be watching and waiting to see more.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Pretty different I must say....


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

That adhesive you are using is meant to be used with adequate ventilation.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

If you look at the inspiration for the layout "the lost city" it makes more sense. I've had a similar idea swirling about for some time after seeing a few shows about Machu Picchu. Lots of terracing with steps, stone walls, with low growing ground cover. The black quartz covering seems a bit odd initially but given how you have everything else planned out so well I'm sure the reasoning will become clear very soon. 

I appreciate the time put in to display the concept so artfully in the thread. Looking forward to seeing how this develops. Needless to say I think you've piqued a lot of interest with your first post! Consider me subscribed.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting concept. I'm looking forward to more pictures or the final product


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

ummm.... neat. :icon_mrgr


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank you very much 
VincentK, jwm5, rushr, Stemwinder,
Riiz, nemosreef, Digital, xmas_one, 
MrJG, CL, acropora1981.

Dear Friends,

Again my deep apology since english is not my native language.

Thank you so much for all comments, It's been a very long journey for me
understand the needs of planted aquarium in general but most of all to be
able to generate a new idea or concept for what is defined and known as
AQUASCAPING.

I do hope I will be able to accomplish all the goals and create an healthy aq'.

Certainly I will update here in due time and I also hope to be more active
at that good forum as well.


Thank u in advanced
globali


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

This is a very strange idea, but I think could be very cool none-the-less. Interested to see what it turns out to look like.

Way to think outside of the box.


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

*W*hisky *T*wo more whiskies *F*our more whiskies

Still don't get it.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I am also very confused, but by looking at the pictures, this will be a very cool setup!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

theinjected1 said:


> *W*hisky *T*wo more whiskies *F*our more whiskies
> 
> Still don't get it.


Thank you


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank u very much.

U R B A N AQUASCAPING
is about harmony between
Hardware and Software.

Hardware = Aquarium/cupboard (1)
+ Soil/Stone/Wood (2).

Software = Water/Plants/fish (3).

We aspire to experience that triangle
as it is and always was one life tissue.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This project is artsy. There are some different and intriguing ideas here.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

globali said:


> Thank u very much.
> 
> U R B A N AQUASCAPING
> is about harmony between
> ...


Is the goal of U R B A N Aquascaping to "hide" the equipment, while making it blend into the natural feel of the tank? That's my perception of it; please correct me if i am wrong. I think this is a great idea because we usually try to hide the equipment entirely, but if there is a way to make it blend in with everything (by making it not look like what it actually is), then i'm sure many people will follow your ideas.

But then again, what is the stair-looking structure for? And the box with holes in it? Is this another way to make an "artificial" tank, rather then one with plastic plants, unnatural-colored gravel, and decorations (pirate ships, etc)? I really like this idea. Although it is very different, it would change my view of unnatural aquariums entirely. 

Sorry about all the random babbling, i'm just trying to understand this new style.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

While browsing youtube for aquariums, i accidentally found a short video about your tank, it shows only the box and the driftwood...can't wait to see this tank completely done.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> ... This is interesting ...
> ... Pretty cool idea ...
> ... Pretty different I must say ...
> ... Interesting concept ...
> ...



Thank u very much 4 taking the
time 2 view and respond here.






Dear AzFishKid,



> .. while making it blend into the natural feel ... Yes.
> ... what is the stair-looking structure for? experiment.
> And the box with holes in it? The New Hydor Ario 4 House.
> ... Is this another way to make an "artificial" tank ... No.


The Aquarium is design 2be planted LowTech
and very natural, one can imagine all elements
as they are integrated to one frame in harmony.
.
.
.
.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

theinjected1 said:


> *W*hisky *T*wo more whiskies *F*our more whiskies
> 
> Still don't get it.


 
Sierra Tango Foxtrot Uniform. You might learn something. :icon_mrgr


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I think your'e doing a great job exploring ways to aquascape not many people would choose, looking forward to see more picture updates


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

Very unique so far. I will be following as well. I like the concept and I believe it is inspirational already. Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

could be interesting have to wait for the "software" portion to come into play to see the whole harmony in play


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> ... great job exploring ways to aquascape ...





> ... have to wait for the "software" portion ...





> Very unique so far ...



Grate Forum = Grate People.
I'm happy 2 see life here.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't get what I am looking at. You coated some hardscape and foam in gravel and this is the aquascape? Is this supposed to be for plants?

I am all for new ideas, but I just don't see it. Maybe someone can elaborate for me what the purpose of this is.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am curios. Don't know what the final look will be, but I am eager to find out.

I suggest folks skip the acronyms and wait and see the final results.


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

This is different from anything I've ever seen, but I'm intrigued. I'm mostly drawn to planted aquariums as a way to bring nature into our homes, so this probably isn't something I would choose to do, but I definitely want to see the result.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> ... Is this supposed to be for plants?


Some of the elements are design for plants;
> Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair".
> Crinum Calamistratum Pillars.
> The New Hydor Ario 4 House and the
> old one are design for hydroponic
> plants like the Anubias family.




> ... wait and see the final results ...
> ... but I'm intrigued ...


Humbly Yours, 

& Thanks again
2 all the wonderful
people at the forum.
.
.
.
.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I for one cannot wait to see the final results of this. It will definitely be unique!!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Momotaro said:


> I am curios. Don't know what the final look will be, but I am eager to find out.
> 
> I suggest folks skip the acronyms and wait and see the final results.


agree


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Gatekeeper said:


> I don't get what I am looking at. You coated some hardscape and foam in gravel and this is the aquascape? Is this supposed to be for plants?
> 
> I am all for new ideas, but I just don't see it. Maybe someone can elaborate for me what the purpose of this is.


X2. I still have no idea what I'm looking at. I google and came up empty so I guess I'll have to wait like the rest of the gang.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

This should be pretty awesome it is very weird and unique but at the same time piques the interest to see more!


----------



## goddessjen (Mar 9, 2008)

I think this might be really cool if well executed. I can't wait to see some more pics once planted.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

This is very cool.
Same as others, can't wait to see it put together.

Nice graphic style too.

Thumbs up!


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> ... It will definitely be unique!! ...
> ... I google and came up empty ...
> ... This should be pretty awesome ...
> ... really cool if well executed ...
> ...



I did deliver the U R B A N AQUARIUM

I will deliver U R B A N AQUASCAPING | (I.G.W)

Now in progress U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW


I do have iBar and x2 T5 54W ready here
but a dear friend of mine is working now
on LED prototype that hopefully supply the
appropriate amount of Calvin and Lumens
in order to create satisfying photosynthesis. 


Humbly Yours, 
globali


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

The pendulum thing looks REALLY cool. Now that some of the pictures have descriptions, they make much more sense. This is going to be a very cool project!

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

lets see it all filled up!


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> ... The pendulum thing looks REALLY cool ...
> ... lets see it all filled up! ...


Thank you very much
and water in due time.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

:help:Could you please describe or define what "U R B A N" is?


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

something tells me this is going to be good, the efforts put in this tank looks to enormous ... cant wait to see the final thing .
best of luck buddy !


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*asdf*

Reading this thread makes my head swirl around in new ways.

I want more pics... no more talk of this urban madness.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> ... best of luck buddy! ...
> ... swirl around in new ways ...


Thank u very much.





> ... describe or define what "U R B A N" is ...



U R B A N AQUASCAPING
is about harmony between
Hardware and Software.

Hardware = Aquarium/cupboard (1)
+ Soil/Stone/Wood (2).

Software = Water/Plants/fish (3).

We aspire to experience that triangle
as it is and always was one life tissue.




May I offer to everyone to
lower expectations to Min.
simply because I don't have 
any expectations from my
self either regarding the Aq',
I'm just trying here and there.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

So can we see some pictures of a finished Aquarium with the plants and fish in it?


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

its really cool to see something different. 
cant wait to see what you will do with them.

it is kinda boring to see the same stuff over and over again. so give the guy some time and let him show us what hes working on


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nah, time is up, i wanna see it NOW! lol
off to in interesting start though


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> ... some pictures of a finished Aquarium ...
> ... so give the guy some time and ...
> ... interesting start though ...



Thank You,

We are moving soon and set up
will take place after re-location.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Curious as to what happened with this concept... any updates?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

As am I...


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Dear MrJG & JakeJ,

Thank u for the memorandum,
I can see now the recent update 
and pl' accept my deep apology.

Recently we gave birth to Avigail.



Few minutes on planet earth.



Three days later.






-‫----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





And now for a brief update;

I worked on building the "technology"
that will sink U R B A N AQUASCAPING
structures deep into the blue water.




















































I will be forced to build the Ario 4 'House'
again from glass cos' I found the solution
that already build not as good as I need.

Mean while at a parallel universe I share
Proto-Tipe development of an led light
for planted aquarium and hopefully it will
be ready within few weeks, we would like
(My friend and I) to think of that as a
solution that may be define by the term
U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.

My other self is now working on the Aq'
cabinet and on automated water change
system that should help in maintenance.











As one can see there is more plenty
of work and I try to do my best here.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

That looks AWESOME.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Got me puzzled? But very curious.....


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations on the little one!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Indeed congrats on the new addition! Glad to see that work continues on the tank as well.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats on the kid. I don't get the rest. I am really struggling with this entire concept.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah ... not quite sure what's going on here. I see lots of wood, glass pieces, and some messy black stuff ... I get the Urban concept but I guess I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## Casie (Jun 8, 2010)

I love sculptural mod things. 

I sometimes daydream about geting a nice little cube and filling it with different teacups or martini glasses (full of aquasoil) and planting bits of HC, weeping moss, riccia, DHG in them. Each one could be removed and trimmed to perfection. 

I once kept a betta in a non-functional blender on my kitchen counter for 2 months, before I got him a more traditional tank.

And I highly encourage someone to make a moss or riccia Christmas tree this year. Someone doooooo it!

I have no idea what Urban Aquascaping is but I say Go For It! And post lots of pics! :icon_bigg


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Still waiting to see a finished tank. Do you have any 'Urban tanks' up and running? Please post pics if you do.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank You and hope
2 see u all soon asP.


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> ... Got me puzzled? ....
> ... Congratulations ...
> ... Indeed congrats ...
> ... Glad to see that ...
> ...


Thank U and Pl be patient.





> Do you have any
> 'Urban tanks'
> up and running?


Nop, It is the first tank.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you made any progress on the tank???


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Hi MlDukes,

Thank u very much for showing
interest regarding the project.

Yes, My hands were and still are
full during the last two months.



1.

I completed the new cabinet
plans and even deliver them
to an angel pro-carpenter.



2.

I completed the solution for
filling and emptying water.



3.

I ordered new LED fixture
for the rear light that will be
on the wall in order to create
'Light Table' effect at the back
of the aquarium.



4.

I completed the plants list
and gave the order to the one
plants shop that I truly trust.

‏Echinodorus Tenellus (lower part).
‏Cryptocoryne Parva (lower part).
‏Lilaeopsis Novae-Zelandiae (lower part).
‏Micranthemum Micranthemoides (lower part).
‏Crinum Calamistratum (pillars).
‏Anubias Barteri Var. Nana ('Pendulum Ball' & Petchii "Chair").



5.

I completed the fish list based
on the concept that will be called;
"Orange to Red and Vice Versa".

Orange > Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail / Red.
Red > Poecilia reticulata / Guppy / Rosa gold.



6.

Now in Progress - Ventilation solution
combined with a temperature controller.



7. Now in Progress - New U R B A N AQUASCAPING
elements that will be build again but now from glass.



8.

Enclosed Visuals.













9.

Here in Israel the project known as 
"PREGNANCY OF AN ELEPHANT".

I work on that project only at my
free time and as I write now it is
about 14 months of pregnancy.

The delivery (of a baby) is planed
to be within six weeks from now
(I.G.W) in full 'Caesarean section'.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Is this really how to say aquarium in Hebrew? 

אקווריום, בית דגים, צנצנת שקופה לגידול דגים, בריכת דגים ביתית; מקום בו מגדלים דגים וחיות ים אחרות למחקר וראווה


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Hi EntoCraig,

Aquarium = אקווריום


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

globali said:


> Hi EntoCraig,
> 
> Aquarium = אקווריום


Cool thanks!


----------



## Deltad (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmm, I think I understand what he's doing... He's trying to create a "park" scene. 

I was hoping that the DW was going to be a big tree but not so sure now that he covered it with black sand... and the other steps and blocks are like concrete landscape... 

that's what it looks like from the rough drawing


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Deltad said:


> Hmm, I think I understand what he's doing... He's trying to create a "park" scene.
> 
> I was hoping that the DW was going to be a big tree but not so sure now that he covered it with black sand... and the other steps and blocks are like concrete landscape...
> 
> that's what it looks like from the rough drawing


I guess, if it were a city park. Our parks here in utah are more like park benches out in the brush. lol

I really want to see the finished project


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting concept. Lets see the execution...


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

very unique, I will follow this thread to see how it develops. My only cringe was when the DW was covered in quartz, that was a sweet looking piece. 

good luck with the build


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Dear Friends,

My deep apology since english 
is not my native language but
thank u so much for comment.





> ... I was hoping that the DW ...
> ... to see the finished project ...
> ... Lets see the execution ...
> ... cringe was when the DW was ...


At first I design the Ario 4 'House',
and as time passed by more and more
elements emerge, it took me few good
months to coat the driftwood and
that moment became the turning point.

Once one start with a concept by
creating a visual language and just
like at Visual Communication it is
much better to take the road all the
way, therefore the driftwood had to
be an integrated part of the view.

By doing so I new I had to "kill" him
for what he is and the character that
he reprisent BUT from his "death" one
may see the "birth" of new life that
I called them U R B A N AQUASCAPING.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Globali,
Nice project? Why did you use the term URBAN Aquascaping? URBAN for all the "constructions" you made for the scape?!

Hi everybody,
What are the different types of aquascaping? thanks


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> Nice project? Why did you use the term URBAN Aquascaping?
> URBAN for all the "constructions" you made for the scape?!



Hi Pri and Thank U.

The Inspiration for U R B A N AQUASCAPING
emerge from Ciudad Perdida, one should
remember that only 2/3 of the surface will
be planted and 1/3 will be bold, imagine
yourself hiking at the jungle and then you
reach the lost city where you can sense
a small part of an Ancient Culture.



U R B A N AQUASCAPING is a metaphor
to the journey but it's also about harmony
between Hardware and Software.

Hardware = Aquarium/Cabinet (1)
+ Soil/Stone/Wood (2).

Software = Water/Plants/fish (3).

We aspire to experience that triangle
as it is and always was one life tissue.



The "constructions" are simply the way
to translate the concept by symbols that
can relate to a wide common denominator
and creates "easy" bridge to the mind.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

.









--------------------------------------------
Thank u very much for all comments.
--------------------------------------------

















Electricity accessories.








Water changing accessories.
























Assembling new U R B A N AQUASCAPING from glass.








My 2.5 years old sun came to help cut the glass.


















The new terrace Integrated with the swimming pool.



















Little connection to the 'intimacy bowl'.








The new 'intimacy bowl' will be part of the terrace.










Testing the terrace.










The new Crinum Calamistratum pillars. 
























The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 01

The house will be tested in the aquarium in order to check the bubble behavior
and if the test will be successful, the house will be coated with black quartz.










The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 02

The house will be tested in the aquarium in order to check the bubble behavior
and if the test will be successful, the house will be coated with black quartz.
















The new 'Pendulum Ball' ready for Anubias barterii petite, hydroponic planting.










The new Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair" ready for hydroponic planting as well for moss.










Stringy moss medallions that will be coated and place in the surface. 










‏Elodea Egeria Densa/Ceratophyllim Demersum 'Paratroopers',
Weight accessories ready for fast growing plants for the cycle.














Yap.








After the photo set with my little sun.

About 2%-3% from 45 kg of black quartz is dirt and other staff.










The new cabinet before painting.
















Washing and drying 45 kg of black quartz on the roof, but
there was rain so all the quartz went in to the living room.






















Clean water Ver. the first step.
















The quartz was covered during the night because of the dew.








City landscape from the roof.
















Drying 45 kg of black quartz in the living room.












Having fun.








See U soon.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks good. I kind of see what you're doing but I am still lost....Maybe once everything fills in we will see it. Keep up with the updates pleaSe. Thanks


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am glad to see that you are taking a new step on the planted tank scene. Nature meets urban. I've always thought this could be an interesting idea. I am subscribing so I don't loose track of the progress.


----------



## GelCast (Apr 8, 2010)

Impressive! 
This is Martha Schwartz design applied in aquascaping!!! 

Very original... Keep it up


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm loving the artistic aspect of this and the detail and thought that is going into it. Can't wait to see it all filled and finished!


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

8 months that's some planning  Get some water and plants in there and post some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

I applaud your patience. I spent about 3 hours gathering materials for my 50g and around 5 hours setting up the tank from bare glass to planted with the equipment running and fish in the tank.


----------



## Blax (Feb 8, 2011)

Is the finished product finished? i must see this prodigy!


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

An addendum to all the previous comments, this is a very unique and tedious design. Very much looking forward to seeing it's completion, great work so far!


----------



## wpgtank (Mar 12, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

there is a lot of potential here but im not sure how it will turn out. i have always thought about doing a "lost city of atlantis" tank with some ancient greek/roman isnpired architectural hardscape all overgrown with mosses and a few small swords but i have never gotten around to it


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

My deep appreciation and thank you very much for all the feedbacks.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ladies & Gentlemans,
Dear members & friends,
Respected guests,


After 18 month of preparations in which
I had to lower my expectations to minimum
and make huge efforts expend my limits 
boundaries a new aquarium was born.

Please allow me to share with you the results
of the initial set-up that includes general system 
check up and very humble presentation of new
LED light fixture for planted aquarium.



Thank U for all the people that gave feedbacks
and my deep apology if I missed someone.





The envelope that I received.




The words that was written.




The first side.




The second side of the drawing that
my little daughter made for me.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



QuickTime history 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Attaching the background.








The cabinet.












U R B A N BACK LIGHT is LED Light.












General set-up.
























My friend that came to help with the initial set-up.












Celebrates ‫with home made cherry beer‬.








Water.










Bubble show.








General look.
















Life.






One Betta named Adodo.








The cover.


‏












Light effects only with U R B A N BACK LIGHT.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



LED Light for planted aquarium
U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW


My friend and I worked in the past six months
on that project, It was important for us to create
LED light fixture that is equivalent to a pair of
54 watt T5 high quality fluorescents.

We took into consideration the light[censored]wavelength
combination that will help create photosynthesis.
Optical components were integrated in order to
produce maximum light[censored]scattering in the water from 
top and all the way down to the substrate.

A lot of thought were given to the practical
aspects so we designed 3 operational modes;


Mode 1- Main light
Main light includes 3 illuminations levels;
Low, Medium and High that will allow maximum
flexibility while one monitor the plants growth.[censored]
Illuminations levels also enable to easily create 
the course of sunrise-Midday-sunset light as a
reflection of natural behavior of sun light in our planet.

Mode 2 - View
View mode can be very useful for general
inspection and maintenance at any time of the
day or the night, on top of that the View mode
will illuminate the aquarium in nice and bright
light and that can be also very helpful when
guests[censored]arrive to visit while the main light is off.

Mode 3 - Moonlight
Moonlight is integrated in the fixture.

General information
The[censored]LED light[censored]pushes at least 2,500 clean luminous
and power consumption is up to 45 watt, we also
install digital controller and the fixture is water proof
Length 122 cm, Width 4 cm, Height 2 cm. 











General view of the LED fixture that is design for planted aquarium.








Light check.







Moonlight. 








General view, the bowl is inside in order to measure the light.



Thank You all very much.
Full set-up within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Two weeks of system check-up only with water.







The parcel.




The contents.




900 grams of Sagittaria subulata.




1.5 kilograms of Ludwigia repens x arcuata.




0.5 kilograms of Hydrocotyle verticillata or maybe Hydrocotyle leucocephala.





The teacher came to help with the full set-up,
he helped a lot at the final stage of the project
and I would like to share my deep appreciation
and gratitude for the knowledge he share.










Empty the water.




‫The‬ curtain.






The lower substrate contain:
40% Peat PH4.8 
30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm
10% Humus



‏

‏
At first we apply thin layer of 20% pumice.



‏


‏


‏
The lower substrate go to the net pillows.



‏

‏
The net pillows in the water above the pumice.



‏

‏
‏Anubias petite go to the ‪'‬Pendulum Ball‪'.‬



‏

‏
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia go to the 'Crinum Pillars'.



‏
Microsorium SP & M‪icrosorium narrow lea‬f go to the Cryptocoryne petchii "Chair".



‏

‏

‏

‏
After 18 month of preparations U R B A N AQUASCAPING is finally in the water.
13 species of plants are part of the set-up and that is important to the initial cycle as
well for monitor the new LED Light for planted aquarium U R B A N NATURAL GROW.








And now just visuals without translation.




‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏







Thank you all very much.


----------



## horseluvva4ever (Sep 16, 2010)

this is interesting, had thought about a "man made" style scape of some sort. i love your stand also very well done.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow this is very creative and beautiful!!! Can't wait to see more pics as plants grow!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Interesting thread. Quite a lot of fanfare going on here.

While this is an interesting and unique aquascape, I can't really say it's to my taste.


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

im inlove with your stand with the digital thermometer! i doubted this set up in the beginning but im starting to see what your trying to achieve..LOVE the LEDs!  good luck! i cant wait for your tank to fill in.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm still confused lol. But I admire your creativity!


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I like it, like a dystopian aqua-scape, like a sunken city with style. I like the bubble house.


----------



## Blax (Feb 8, 2011)

looks brilliant!!! cant wait till it grows out a bit more


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

Cant see the pics!


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

definitely unique. interesting stuff. thanks for stimulating my mind.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

you are very creative, not my style but i respect your work!

i hope it works out exactly like you wanted it to, no better feeling!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

this tank is so weird, but I love it.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the back LEDs...but not the over all scape. however it is all very interesting and i think that only with time and the plants growing that it will shape up and become much betting looking ( the same with all planted tanks i guess).


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank you all very much for all the comments.


U R B A N AQUASCAPING
is about harmony between
Hardware and Software.

Hardware = Aquarium/Cabinet (1)
+ Soil/Stone/Wood (2).

Software = Water/Plants/Fish (3).

We aspire to experience that triangle
as it is and always was one life tissue.



Hardware is done and now there is work on the
software, now it's the time to allow the system
establish the cycle and then polished the plants 
set-up as well as the rainbow species of fishes.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

The movie was taken only with U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow. This is so neat! I love it!


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

Very Cool, Very Creative! Nicely Done! Best Wishes! ~Tyger~


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice work. Can't wait to see more pics as it develops. I love the original scape!


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

-----------------------------------------------
Thank u very much for all the comments.
-----------------------------------------------







‏
Flexibility is important.







Baby mangrove is been prepared to be set near the 'Mother'.


Piece of glass is attached for submerged the mangrove.


The 'Mother'.








Memorandum - The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 01.


Memorandum - The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 02.


Ario 4


Both models were tested under water for two weeks
and the I have decided to do as at the follow visuals.


‏
Little piece of mangrove.

‏
Cut.

‏
Result.





‏
Black quartz.


Bubble window.





















The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 03.

















The little piece of mangrove were design for
tying plants (in that case Java moss) but they
also play an aesthetic role and contribute to the
harmonic general view of U R B A N AQUASCAPING.



-----------------------------------------------------------






U R B A N AQUASCAPING
is about harmony between
Hardware and Software.


Hardware is done and now there is plenty of
work on the Software (Flexibility is important).






-----------------------------------------------------------






T H E . C H A R T



General information
Category: Planted lowtech.
Dimensions: 130x45x60 cm. 
Current setup age: 50 days.
Aquarium volume: 350 Liter.
Aquarium volume Net: 220 Liter.
Brand: U R B A N AQUARIUM.



Water values
Water Type: Treated tap water.
Temperature: 26c.



Hardware
Substrate: 
Lower substrate: 20% Pumice.
Mid substrate: 40% Peat PH4.8, 30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm, 10% Humus.
Upper substrate: 6 cm of black quartz.

Filterisation: Dubble RENA xP2.
Heating: Hydor External Heater 300 watt
Air pump: Hydor Ario 4, 10 minutes every one hour from 17:00-01:00.

Main Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW - LED Light for planted aquarium.
Back Light: U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT - LED Light for light table effect.

Aquascaping: U R B A N AQUASCAPING



Software
Water change regime: 15% weekly.
Light regime: 8 hours.
Fertilization regime: Potassium & half quantity of Leaf Zone weekly.



Fauna
x09 Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail.
x03 Poecilia reticulata / Guppy.
x03 White Poecilia / Molly.
x03 Ancistrus.
x06 Cardinal Tetra (Paracheirodon Axelrodi).
x01 Red Beta.
x01 Crossocheilus siamensis.
x01 Zebra Nerite Snail (Neritina natalensis sp. "Zebra") a.k.a Tiger snail.
x01 Horned Nerite Snail (Clithon corona).
x10 Neocaridina denticulata.



Flora
Some of them represent what I hope to achieve and some are temporary,
since above the aquarium you will find U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW
Proto-Tipe of an LED Light fixture for planted aquarium that my friend and
I build and it is equivalent to a pair of 54 watt T5 high quality fluorescents,
we find it important to monitor plants growth in order to understand the 
efficiency of the fixture, enclosed the full list of the plants and the growth
progress that was made since the first day of the Setup (only 44 days).




01.
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Fast growth.



02.
‏Crypto wendtii
growth.


03.
‏Lileaopsis brasiliensis
Stable and very small growth.



04.
‏Echinodorus tenellus
Stable.



05. 
‏Microsorium SP
Stable.



06. 
‏‪Microsorium narrow leaf‬
Stable and very slow growth.


‏‎
07. 
‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata
Stable and very slow growth.


08. 
‏Sagittaria subulata
Stable.


09. 
‏Hydrocotyle verticillata or Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Stable.


10.
‏Anubias petite
Stable and very slow growth.



‏ 11‪.‬‎
‏Elodea nuttallii
Fast growth.



12.
‏Stringi moss
Fast growth.



13.
Vesicularia barbieri (Java moss)
Fast growth.



14. 
SP
Unidentified ‫)‬visual enclosed‫(‬
growth.



15.
‏Bacopa monnieri
Fresh plant, one week and Stable.



16. 
‏Ceratopteris thalictroides
Fresh planting, one week and start to growth.



17. 
SP
Unidentified ‫)‬visual enclosed‫(‬
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



18.
‏Pellia ‪-‬ Monosolenium tenerum 
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



19.
‏Ceratophyllim drmersum
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



20.
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



21.
‏Egeria najas
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



22.
‏Egeria densa
Fresh planting, no conclusion.






-----------------------------------------------------------






Fresh leafs of Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia.
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.










‏Stringi moss‪.‬
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.






‏Elodea nuttallii‪.‬
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.







Ceratopteris thalictroides.
Fresh planting, one week and start to growth.









floating Java moss.
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.





Anubias petite at the ''Pendulum ball'.
Stable and very slow growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.





Unidentified, identification ‫will be welcome‬.
Stable growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.







Unidentified, identification ‫will be welcome‬.
Fresh planting, no conclusion.






Thank U all very much.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

wow really amazing tank.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't understand what the black box was for with all the little stump twigs.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U Rockhoe14er.





> ... what the black box ...


The new house for Ario 4 (Simply pump cover).


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow.:icon_eek:

Very very cool. Can we see more full tank shots? With the peat, pumice and quartz substrate what is your resulting PH?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

LED back lighting in the background. Now that's an interesting concept I might have to explore for myself.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

-----------------------------------------------
Thank u very much for all the comments.
-----------------------------------------------




> Can we see more full tank shots?


Soon, the water are 10%-15% "brown"
because of the peat and I shell wait
until they will be clear in natural way.





> ... what is your resulting PH?


I didn't check that but if I will get
chance to do that I will publish.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

This is fantastic that someone is doing something so creative with their tanks, which I've seldom ever seen any decent examples of happening. A great deal of technical inspiration here to draw from in terms of achieving quite a sleek look for the tank and stand as well.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

Can you tell us how you created the black bands at the top and bottom of the tank? Did you backpaint the glass somehow?


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> This is fantastic that ...
> Can you tell us how ...


Hi Mxx,

Thank U very much & the black bands
are simply black silicon, coated at the
top and glass strips at the bottom.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

How did you anchor the floating java moss balls? I'm thinking you attached with fishing wire maybe...but what is the fishing wire tied to


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Talk about thinking outside the box. You've got some interesting work here. Can't believe I missed this thread. I wanna see what becomes of this project so keep us posted my friend.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> How did you anchor the floating java moss balls?


Hi shrimpnmoss,

Yes, U R right, fishing wire and the anchor 
is as shown at the visual, the piece of glass
is submerge in the substrate, (the visual is
fresh from the new update that is due to be
upload hopefully within the next few weeks).










> Talk about thinking outside the box.


Thank U speedie408.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

-----------------------------------------------
Thank u very much for all the comments.
-----------------------------------------------






‏
Flexibility is important.






Water cooling with P.C.S*

Here in Israel it's get hot in summer, the most common way
to cool the aq' water is by installing fans in the "hood" but the
disadvantage is huge evaporation that can rich up to 400 Liter
per one month and aquarium fridge is too expensive for me.


Curent situation: 27C.
We need: 26C.
Aquarium volume: 350 Liter.
Aquarium volume Net: 220 Liter.




Cooling body.




Cooling core.




Water fall down at 10C.




Water fall down from 1 mm holes.








The fusion show.




Analoge thermometer.



Color effects from the cooling core.



The streams touch aquarium water at 20C.




After one hour the result is 26c.






How P‪.‬C‪.‬S* works

Simple 2 liter Take Away box that is sitting on
the center glass shelf, to that box I add frozen
water from the home freezer and it's work.



P‪.‬C‪.‬S* = Primitive Cooling System.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Dosing with P.D.S*


‏
‏Two syringes of 60mL‪.‬



‏
‏One black office folder‪.‬




White plastic bag‪.‬




Cut one syringe‪.‬



‏
Wrap the other syringe‪.‬



‏
‏Glue the measurement scale‪ but with the ‬white plastic ‪ ‬
as the first layer so that the measurement will be clear‪.‬


‏
‏After assembling it became clear that the first syringe
is unnecessary and uncomfortable so it much better to
create the measurement scale on the syringe itself‪.‬



‏
Black hose.



‏
‏Done and will be good for 12 dosing
of 5m‪L each, that is about 6 weeks.‬



‏
System check just to be sure that aquarium water
won‪'‬t dilute the clean fertilization that in the syringe‪.‬






P‪.‬D‪.‬S* = Primitive Dosing System.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







4 month after setup.






Little fish that were found in the filter during maintenance
after 3 month form initial setup‪, my young daughter ask me‬
to keep them for a while in a separate space until they will
grow a bit‪,‬ after 2 weeks we put them back in the aquarium‪.‬

Water that were 15‪%‬ yellow because of the Lower substrate
(Peat) became only 5‪%‬ yellow after replacing the old and the
brown perlon with new and fresh one.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed


Black corrugated plastic sheet‪.‬




Create a hole‪.‬




The hole‪.‬




Strips‪.‬




Create a ring‪.‬




Glue a net‪.‬




Glue a gentle net‪.‬



Glue the ring‪.‬






Result‪.‬




Floating Checkup‪.‬




The anchor‪.‬



 
The floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed is ready to
role with Hydrocotyle verticillata, Stringi moss
and Vesicularia barbieri (Java moss).







Done, but I wasn‪'‬t happy with the result, so let's work.








Prototipe B, Floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Stingri moss tree


Glass tubes of 3 mm.




Connection.




Glue to a glass anchor.




Done, but I wasn‪'‬t happy‪.‬




So again‪,‬ hot glue gun.




Simple pen‪.‬




We need the tube‪.‬




Glass cube‪.‬




Black corrugated plastic sheet with hole.




Glue and coated with black quartz.












Result.




Apply Stingri moss to the base‪,‬ put in the aquarium
and hopefully after 3‪-‬4 month we will have a tree.






The tube head is ready and the work continue ...






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Treetop to the Stingri moss tree


Little cork.




Narrow mangrove.




Cut in order get three pieces.




Sharpen one side.








Glue to the cork.




Floating Checkup, the plan is to add to that
Flame Moss or Weeping Moss or Willow Moss
and together with the tube a tree will appear.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Plant dock for maintenance.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW
advantages of the self made fixture.

The narrow light spectrum that is used prevents
algae and 4 month from the initial setup the aq'
is clean apart of glass "dust" that appears and
needs to be clean apx. every one month with 
floating magnet, all plants respond well to the
LED light apart of the ‏Pellia ‪(Monosolenium‬
tenerum) that did not show any growth.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Visuals
















































































Thank U all very much.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

I just found this. It has been a really great set up. Very unique.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I love the full tank shot. I love the whole modern motif of your tank. I really want to do a "modern planter" tank. Your driftwood kind of throws the whole modern/urban thing off a little bit IMHO. If there was more urban structures where the drift wood is the whole tank would have the same theme all the way across.

Maybe a structure that symbolizes a driftwood/tree? Pyramid, Inverted Pyramid, Stonehenge? ....just throwing some ideas out there...


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

This is certainly a whole 'nother beast...


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Very interesting. Completely different from anything I've seen. Very artsy. Not my thing, but I love it.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I loved the pic of the children looking at the empty tank - just waiting, waiting...build it and the fish will come.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like this shot. Very intriguing. Unique from the scapes we normally see, very urban indeed.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a very odd way to take aquascaping but still awesome. I really like the floating ball to the right, great work too.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U very much,

wespastor, shrimpnmoss, narhay, Ben Belton,
driftwoodhunter, sewingalot, 10gallonplanted.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Updates please.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> Updates please.


Hi TankZen,

Page 8, scroll down and U can
see a very very fresh update.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)




----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very intriguing and wonderful concept, well executed


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Love the finished product. I think the seat with Crypt Petchii growing out of it is my favorite urban aspect. I think it would look good if you built something tall to replace the driftwood and planted it out it would add to the urban feel. Great job!!


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok I have to admit that looks really weird. What's going in your mind when create that scape?


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U very much,

2in10, tuffgong, aquaquang.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

‏Hi everyone,

‏A lot is going on here and the main issue is that I have decided
‏to build a new U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW (Prototype 02).

‏Just like the first one the new LED Light Fixture is also design
‏specially for planted aquarium and it is not an easy task.

‏The new LED Light Fixture will have different wavelength scale
‏that suppose 2B better for photosynthesis and as well will push
‏at least 3,000 clean luminous, I hope my friend will be able to
‏finish the building of the fixture within 60 days (both of us here
‏working+families and are trying to find spare time for the project).

‏On the same road of building 'prototype 02' we also have a huge
‏challenge in upgrading the hardware/software of the new LED fixture.

‏The plan is to run 'prototype 02' with 3,000 clean luminous for one
‏month and then add the old fixture that push 2,500 clean luminous 
‏so in total the system will have 5,500 clean luminous aproximently.

‏Therefore I have decided to wait until 'prototype 02' will be ready and
‏then upload a comprehensive update (same go to the israeli forum,
‏update is uploaded at about 10 different forums simultaneously).

‏Please allow me to share few visuals that reflects the current situation.



‏U R B A N AQUASCAPING - we are 9 months from the initial setup.

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

T H E . C H A R T



General information
Category: Planted lowtech
Dimensions: 130x45x60 cm
Current setup age: 1 year
Aquarium volume: 350 Liter
Aquarium volume Net: 220 Liter
Brand: U R B A N AQUARIUM



Water values
Water type: Treated tap water
Temperature: 25c
pH: 7.6
Nitrate level: 20
Phosphate level: 2



Hardware
Lower substrate: 20% Pumice
Mid substrate: 40% Peat PH4.8, 30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm, 10% Humus
Upper substrate: 6-8 cm of black quartz

Filterisation: Dubble RENA xP2
Heating: Hydor External Heater 300 watt
Air pump: Hydor Ario 4, air is on 10 minutes every one hour from 17:00-01:00

Main Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW - LED Light for planted aquarium, 8 hours a day
Back Light: U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT - LED Light for light table effect, on only by mood
Moon Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW, on only by mood

Aquascaping: U R B A N AQUASCAPING



Software
Water change regime: 30% every 2 weeks
Fertilization: Flourish, KCl, Potassium Nitrate
Fertilization regime:
Flourish: once a week
KCl: 3 times a week
Potassium Nitrate: when needed



Fauna
Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail
Poecilia reticulata / Guppy
White Poecilia / Molly
Ancistrus
Zebra Nerite Snail (Neritina natalensis sp. "Zebra") a.k.a Tiger snail
Horned Nerite Snail (Clithon corona)
Neocaridina denticulata
Tetra (5 kind)
‏Kryptopterus bicirrhis
‏‪Pomacea Bridgesii ‬
Ramirezi 
‏Pangio kuhlii
Zebrafish (pink, black & white)
Japonica Amano Shrimp (Caridina japonica)
‏Sidthimunki Botia Loach



Flora
Under U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW prototype of an LED Light fixture
for planted aquarium that my friend and I build, we find it important to
monitor plants growth in order to understand the efficiency of the fixture.

01.
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia

02.
‏Crypto wendtii

03. 
‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata

04. 
‏Sagittaria subulata

05. 
‏Hydrocotyle verticillata or Hydrocotyle leucocephala

06.
‏Anubias petite

07. 
‏Hygrophila polysperma

08.
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset

09.
‏Ceratopteris thalictroides

10.
‏Hygrophila longifolia

11.
‏Lobelia cardinalis small form

12.
‏Cabomba caroliniana

13.
Cabomba aquatica

14.
Limnophila sessiliflora

15.
‏Riccia fluitans

16.
‏Hydrocotyle leucocephala

17.
Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri'

18.
‏Hygrophila difformis

19.
Flame Moss


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks good globali! You forgot a full tank shot. I want to see the whole picture.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> ... You forgot a full tank shot ...



Thank U shrimpnmoss,

I didn't forgot full frame shot, one can see them
at page 09 and were no major changes even 2day.

That time after one year I have decided to do
manuel photos with no flash and on high speed,
the lens is 210mm and it's hard to grasp with
that kind of lens full frame, that time I also
move the main light many times in order to
achieve the 'black back ground effect' and that
way one could get selective light on the pants.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

‏
Hi EveryOne, My first underwater film.










The set was made to prevent reflections.

















The camera.


Waterproof Bag Case.


----------



## kikimiserychic (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, I absolutely love this tank and everything about it.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U very much kikimiserychic.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Hi EveryOne, the second underwater film.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

‏Hi everyone,


Plants interweaving project



Inspiration

Cherrapunji



Players

Hygrophila longifolia

Ludwigia repens x arcuata[censored]

Hygrophila difformis

Hygrophila polysperma Sunset



The goal

To create bridges & interesting structures.

























Plants interweaving of Ludwigia repens x arcuata,
Hygrophila polysperma Sunset & Hygrophila difformis.





























Plants interweaving of Hygrophila longifolia.









Hygrophila longifolia.









‏Crypto wendtii.



















General view.













‏Christmas Moss ‪&‬ Taiwan Moss.







‏Lobelia cardinalis small form.







‏Cabomba caroliniana or Cabomba aquatica.







‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia.


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm really impressed with your originality and continued exploration of your concept. I've started tanks with rough sketches but never full blown concept. Also cool to learn about the living bridges of Cherrapunji.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U very much thesawguy.

We don't have garden (we live at simple apartments house),
I guess that the aquarium give me tiny taste of garden care.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. This is totally bizarre and unique. I love it!


----------



## magnum (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow thats so unique that it is amazing


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U LB79 & magnum.


----------



## garloki72 (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the look of this tank, I totally agree that it is unique!


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U garloki72.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Any updates ?


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> Any updates?


Hi GMYukonon24s,

Thank U very much for showing interest.

The answer is; Yes and No.

Yes = I build the first bridge of the 'Plants interweaving project'.

No = I'm still waiting to the new LED light fixture U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW 02,
after 20 months with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW 01 the effectiveness is understood.

Yes = I do have fresh visuals that were taken 2 days ago (20 months after Setup).



‏


----------



## wipp0034 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you can make this many people say WTF on a forum in any case, then I like you my friend.


----------



## Ihs (Jun 8, 2012)

wipp0034 said:


> If you can make this many people say WTF on a forum in any case, then I like you my friend.


Second that... 

Love the concept but will wait for the lights to be installed before I say more.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U wipp0034 & Ihs.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

very interesting... look forward to seeing more pictures


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U andrewss.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

‏
‏Under the LED light fixture U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW‪.‬


Two years ago. Setup.


Happy Birthday. Today.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

mazel tov on the little girl

Beautiful tank. Different and unique


----------



## m4rty mcf1y (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful tank globali! :icon_smil


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking great after 2 years. Organized Chaos. It's like a modern crazy jungle mix....


----------



## PeterRusso (Mar 4, 2013)

+1 for originality points


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Very cool post-apocalyptic drowned scape! Way to think out of the box to create something unique & wonderful. Thanks so much for sharing the process & results. Your experiment has worked!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank you very much,

Conrad283, m4rty mcf1y, shrimpnmoss, PeterRusso & Tetranerd.


The journey is long and a new chapter is ahead of us
Labidochromis caeruleus at Planted aquarium​


















​


----------



## marley_kitty (May 16, 2009)

*Wow!*

I really like this scape! It's like a post-apocalyptic city where nature has taken over. This is such a cool tank. When I read the first post I thought you were going to go with a very sterile, organized, lay-out but you totally surprised me. And it totally works. Awesome job roud:


----------



## Christof (Jan 17, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey! Loving the scape. Where in Israel are you? I just spent 2 months in the shomron. I saw an aquarium or two in Jerusalem, but they were really not well kept. Shalom and that's a really original tank.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank you very much marley_kitty, Christof & Da Plant Man.





> Where in Israel are you?


Shalom Da Plant Man,

Tel Aviv Metropolitan Area.


----------



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

Very unique. I love it.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank you very much Vepr.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Hi,


After 14 month of preparations we finally close to finish the new LED Light Fixture - U R B A N . 4 9 0 0

A.K.A - U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW . 4 9 0 0

The new LED Light Fixture, design especially for planted aquarium will produce 4,900 lumens.






























Thank you


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

*C02*


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

Algae or bryophyte?

What do you think?

Thank you


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)




----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Those photos are amazing!

You've got a beautiful tank.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

newportjon said:


> Those photos are amazing!
> 
> You've got a beautiful tank.



Thank you very much newportjon.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Awesome photos! Your lighting and plant health is amazing! 

I hit upon the idea of doing an urban nature aquarium about a year ago. Looks like you preceded me by almost a decade!


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> Awesome photos! Your lighting and plant health is amazing! ...


Thank you very much minorhero.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Bump: 




























Bump: 




























Bump:


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

U R B A N AQUASCAPING















Bump: U R B A N AQUASCAPING































Bump: U R B A N AQUASCAPING































Bump: U R B A N AQUASCAPING


----------

